# Carriage House Steel Garage Doors



## Rock8Reno (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out which brand to go with, it's difficult when local vendors only have literature of the different brands offered and not much on display. I'd like to see them in person before I make a decision.

Was originally considering Clopay until I saw one in person and saw the push in clips on the arched window veins that I didn't notice until I get closer, plus my opening is 6' 8.5" and a 6' 9" door would be a special size and an extra $325. A lot of the brands have the window sections (for instance arched windows) as one rectangular assembly that appears to snap into place, I don't care for that look. CHI supposedly has the whole top window section as one piece, which eliminates the snapped in look,and they offer a 6' 9" door as a standard size.

Most of the garage door brands web sites have photoshopped photos of their doors added onto homes, they look so fake it's pathetic. If anyone has steel carriage house doors I'd appreciate actual pics and insight about the brand. I've googled this and have found a few pics (most are stock photos from the sites everyone seems to use).

Thanks


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Look for a Raynor dealer in your area, they have actual doors on display, and much better quality than big box.


----------



## Rock8Reno (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I'll look into them.


----------



## Rock8Reno (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anyone have or had experience with this type of garage door? I've looked at Clopay, Amarr, CHI and they're all about the same. What I prefer is when the top arched windows look like they are molded into the whole panel NOT SNAPPED IN (you should not see a rectangular shaped around an arched window). CHI is one of the only steel carriage doors that offers this.


----------

